# Seletar Airbase, Singapore



## shipwreck (May 6, 2009)

Lived here when I was a baby back in 1975. I had the opportunity to re-visit July 08 and unfortunately due to construction of a new aerodrome, the old service (RAF) housing is being demolished.


----------



## Dean O (May 6, 2009)

Welcome to D/P. But as for your post i think you should show the pic on here not on *photobucket*.


That's more like it.Much Better.


----------



## Urban Mole (May 6, 2009)

He needs to put all those links in



tags...


----------



## james.s (May 6, 2009)

Nice, try using IMG code so your images show up though, like this:






Welcome to the forum by he way, and nice photos 

Oh, you've just done it 

No, urban mole has, God I'm stupid!!!!!


----------



## Dean O (May 6, 2009)

you can not show dates just the mouth and year. this is just a heads up for your future posts.
I like the pic by the way well don.


----------



## shipwreck (May 6, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks for sorting my pathetic attempt at fathoming out posting pictures! Made my pc grind to a halt!


----------



## Raz333 (May 7, 2009)

Great to see some pics from Singapore!

I wanted so much to check this place out, but as usual left it too late and 
I am now told they have properly secured the entire area. 

Check out this flickr goroup for more pics of seletar before and during it's demolition.
http://www.flickr.com/groups/seletardreams/


----------



## Random (May 7, 2009)

That place is well cool. Reminds me a bit of the penal colony in Papillon for some reason


----------



## shipwreck (May 7, 2009)

Raz333 said:


> Great to see some pics from Singapore!
> 
> I wanted so much to check this place out, but as usual left it too late and
> I am now told they have properly secured the entire area.
> ...



When I was poking about, it was a proper ghost town, a police car was patrolling, but didn't ask what I was doing. I wanted to explore more, but the guysI was with weren't all that interested, and I was frightened of snakes and big spiders!!!


----------



## Foxylady (May 7, 2009)

Really interesting to see an RAF base built in the colonial style. Enjoyed seeing your pics, Shipwreck. 
And welcome to DP, btw.


----------



## Trinpaul (May 7, 2009)

Those are some really nice residential housing units  you can see the similarities to expat housing in the Caribbean. Any pics of the old aerodrome?


----------



## shipwreck (May 7, 2009)

Trinpaul said:


> Those are some really nice residential housing units  you can see the similarities to expat housing in the Caribbean. Any pics of the old aerodrome?



No, sorry, no pics of the aerodrome. The guys I was with did not share my fascination with abandoned buildings, so I was pushed for time! Shame eh!


----------



## Lightbuoy (May 7, 2009)

A nice set of photos. Looks like a cool place. Is the whole area being re-developed, or just the housing?

Welcome to DP by the way


----------



## shipwreck (May 7, 2009)

Lightbuoy said:


> A nice set of photos. Looks like a cool place. Is the whole area being re-developed, or just the housing?
> 
> Welcome to DP by the way



It looks like most of the housing is being demolished to make way for new aerodrome and its various buildings. The house we lived in had already gone.The area is massive and a lot of the houses are still lived in, so not sure what the plan is with them. Raz333 posted a good link above with other pics to check out about the area.


----------



## Lightbuoy (May 7, 2009)

shipwreck said:


> It looks like most of the housing is being demolished to make way for new aerodrome and its various buildings. The house we lived in had already gone.The area is massive and a lot of the houses are still lived in, so not sure what the plan is with them. Raz333 posted a good link above with other pics to check out about the area.



Okay. I shall check out that link then -thanks


----------



## Cathie (May 13, 2009)

I lived here too from 1959-61. Visited in 2007 when it was run down but not demolished. Lived in Maida Vale. Sad to see it like this but happy memories. Are there pics of the school among yours? Cathie


shipwreck said:


> Lived here when I was a baby back in 1975. I had the opportunity to re-visit July 08 and unfortunately due to construction of a new aerodrome, the old service (RAF) housing is being demolished.


----------



## shipwreck (May 14, 2009)

Cathie said:


> I lived here too from 1959-61. Visited in 2007 when it was run down but not demolished. Lived in Maida Vale. Sad to see it like this but happy memories. Are there pics of the school among yours? Cathie



Sorry, no pictures of the school.


----------

